# Vaz's news



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, been speaking to a good friend of mine, who's also a usually excellent source today, and he's given me a bit of information over what might be released in the next few months, for all major systems.

The major one, he said was Planetary Empires. He knew little about it, and couldn't disclose much more about it, BUT it's being released some time in the next 3 months, and that it's a "new campaign". His, and my belief is that it is the new 40K Campaign which uses the Planetary Strike book.
NB: Syph came up with the idea that it was the 40K version of the Might Empires for Fantasy, which is something I hadn't considered, so with that coming from the Big man, I'm prepared to believe that, with no other information available currently.​
For Fantasy, we have new Empire Plastics. You may have already seen the Plastic Greatswords and Archers Games Workshop have showcased. But their big boy this time is a Plastic STEAM TANK.

Also, there is Plastic High Elven elites - multipart sets available to create 10 Plastic Swordmasters, Phoenix Guard, and White Lions. Also, an upgrade pack to transform Archers into Shadow Warriors (similar to Black Templars)

Apparently, there was some talk about Kislev as well being ONE OF THE NEW ARMIES, but that's a long time in the distance, but the removal of Everything but the Mordheim Kislevite model from the Online Store suggests remakes of the models. It's thought to be the First army of the rumoured 8th Edition Fantasy Game, and be Starter Box Material. By his words, (which he emphasised) I'm guessing there will be perhaps 2 or even more new armies. Nothing major, and with the estimated release of 8th being 2013-14 (due to the current time and development rates), they're a long time off.

One of the favourites though for LotR - Elves are getting a Plastic Boost - mainly with Galathrim/Elnaith, and a new Book (similar to Gondor in Flames). Galathrim, for those not in the know, are Plastic Elven Knights. Yes, finally, Elven Cavalry. Elnaith were the names of the Previous 'Whitedwarfbrew' High Elven Cavalry, and the new name suggests either Wood Elves, or perhaps even an interchangeable set. 

A Plastic set for SKoDA's is in the works as well, no estimated time of release though, but expected for Christmas.

That's it, as soon as my source gets back to me, I'll attempt to get some more information.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> NB: Syph came up with the idea that it was the 40K version of the Might Empires for Fantasy, which is something I hadn't considered, so with that coming from the Big man, I'm prepared to believe that, with no other information available currently.​


*Syph*, or me? :grin: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=361996#post361996

Planetary Empires *is* the 40K version of Mighty Empires and will be coming out a month after Planetstrike. The box contents are similar to Mighty Empires, with the same-sized book and the tiles obviously having different designs. There will be things like cities and hive spires and such.

As to Empire releases, we've seen lots of shots of the Steam Tank in weeks past (not the least of which on the GW website) but here's the latest crop new stuff for Empire from Games Day France. Two new Empire Captains on foot and sprues for Greatswords, Archers and Steam Tank. The painted Marious Leitdorf was on display too, but the pics from the UK Design Studio Open Day were better.

If you look at the second to last pic, you can see one of the plastic LotR riders sprues. I'm trying to find a better shot from the day of them, but no luck so far.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, my bad, my good friend, I hadn't seen that, I'd only seen Syphs post just tonight after I posted in the Planet strike thread. Cheers for the pics though. They look Wood Elven though, and not that multipart. Shame.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Haha, my bad, my good friend, I hadn't seen that, I'd only seen Syphs post just tonight after I posted in the Planet strike thread. Cheers for the pics though. They look Wood Elven though, and not that multipart. Shame.


No worries, I'm not really serious, after all I never actually spelled out what Planetary Empires was in my post the other day. :wink:

Getting back to your opening post and LotR, GW put the Galadhrim Sneak Peek up on their website today by the way:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=15800014

Edit: and Haldir too.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sigh so much for not spemnding any money on warhammer this term


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm, and after I considered just buying a Mighty Empires set, and converting the tiles...It can wait until July/August then I suppose 

Thanks Vaz, Syph, and Radical_psyker!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, the new Elves look beautiful! Much better than any other army from LoTR, the knights are the best looking ones so far!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there any word of when the new plastic Plaguebearers, Horrors, and Daemon Prince will be commeing out?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Plastic High elf elites? Yay! That should make my fantasy part of the hobby a bit cheaper.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Was any time scale given about the plastic High Elves? Not keen on the plastic upgrades for Shadow Warriors as I'm not a fan of the current High Elf archers, but it's certainly a step in the right direction and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry, having a major brain fart-what does SKoDA mean?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> sorry, having a major brain fart-what does SKoDA mean?


Swan Knights of Dol Amroth (Lord of the Rings).


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

ah thank you, and i worked that out the other day.doh.

damn nurglings...


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Interested in the OP that Kislev would be starter box material. That would indicate a major shift in fortunes..

One might ask why they didnt just do an overhaul for the Storm of Choas campaign considering they were first to get a beating.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastic High Elf special troops?!?!?!?! ZOMGZ I am buying so many of those lol


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Have not heard of Kislev before, looked it up on google. Sounds like they would resemble the Empire a lot, being just north of them (if google was right).

As for 8th is there any news of that? I hadn't heard...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

TrintLord said:


> Have not heard of Kislev before, looked it up on google. Sounds like they would resemble the Empire a lot, being just north of them (if google was right).
> 
> As for 8th is there any news of that? I hadn't heard...


Kislev is kinda medieval Russia to the Empire's Germany and Brettonia's France. They've long been allies, but not exactly servants of, the Empire, due to their wars together against Chaos, Orcs and whathaveyou. Kislev Horse Archers were THE original light cav of WFB, back in the day, though they were in the Empire army list.


EDIT: RE the HE plastics...any idea as to how multipart they'll be? Hopefully not legs and back like Ork Nobs/DA Veterans...


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Planetary Empires? Sweet! Just what I've been hoping for. Now I don't have to buy in to Fantasy as soon as I thought.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll be getting Kislev if they really do come out! Kislev=Cheaper Vostroyans/Valhallans! And as for the High Elves, I guess this is going to be a good opportunity to finally get started on my Eldar Pirate force.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Is there any word of when the new plastic Plaguebearers, Horrors, and Daemon Prince will be commeing out?


If I'd heard, rest assured I would have posted them


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

New Kislev, possibly more bear riders?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hoping =) Been writing the Kislev Homebrew (check my sig) and one of my ideas was to include Bear Riders (or Urskin) as a super heavy cavalry unit equivalent to Chaos Knights on Juggernaughts, and that would be perfect.

Still, it's a shame it's a long way off - there are still 5 (I think) Army Books still to re-do, potentially 6 if there are Chaos Dwarves.

I'm wondering what the second one could be - the Fantasy Forum has ideas of travelling to a new continent - either expanding Lustria, or travelling along the silk roads to Nippon/Cathay/Ind etc


----------

